

Beta testers wanted for new survey/feedback tool - responster

We are working on the final bits and pieces of our new survey&#x2F;feedback platform Responster (www.responster.com).<p>We are now in need of more beta users to try out all the new features!<p>Public Beta will be open up to 1000 registrations. we are currently at 487. All beta users are rewarded with a forever-free account.<p>Many thanks for your help and feedback!
&#x2F;Team Responster
======
iSquirrel
Hi, how can I apply for the beta test? I frequently use survey platforms and I
would like partecipate in the development of a new one.

